# Firmware: Canon EOS RP v1.5.0 and Canon EOS R v1.7.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

> Canon has released compatibility firmware for both the Canon EOS RP and Canon EOS R cameras.
> *Canon EOS RP Firmware Version 1.5.0 incorporates the following enhancements:*
> 
> Support has been added for the following lenses:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 21, 2020)

So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.



Probably not, but the RF mount is obviously going to continue to evolve and there may be new instructions for image stabilization and autofocus.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 21, 2020)

They just can't let that stupid touchy bar die, can they?


----------



## kathelegend (Jul 21, 2020)

no animal eye focus for EOS R?


----------



## Konachu (Jul 21, 2020)

kathelegend said:


> no animal eye focus for EOS R?


Yes, Was hoping for more features added. We can keep on hoping I guess.... Depends if they class it as processor limitation or similar.


----------



## N-VB (Jul 21, 2020)

And 1.1.0 for the grip BG-E22


----------



## padam (Jul 21, 2020)

Done, yes the touch-bar now works just like a scroll wheel for quickly going through in playback mode.

I wish it could be configured for a different function for photo or video mode, but it's ok. Maybe each time a new lens is added they could add something little extra  But I don't think they will.


----------



## Nathan Phillips (Jul 21, 2020)

They could have easily added 1080 120fps... smh oh well... just gonna wait for my 2 R5’s to arrive.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 21, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.


I feel like my 5D4 would always get firmware update when they would announce new lenses too.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 21, 2020)

kathelegend said:


> no animal eye focus for EOS R?


Animal Eye AF is exclusive to DPAFii. It has a faster refresh time and it able to lock on to subjects in a much smoother an accurate manner. After using it on the 1Dx3, my 5D4 and R seem so lack luster and clunky now.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 21, 2020)

Geez, using the Touch Bar you can really flipping quickly skip through photos in playback mode. Actually kinda cool, better than the skip 30 per click I have set at the moment.


----------



## fox40phil (Jul 21, 2020)

How about things like this:
Stay in the zoomed view after taking a shot and have the possibility to also zoom into the view (5x,10x) with AF on!


----------



## ddixon (Jul 21, 2020)

Updated my RF24-105 L, but do not see a Mac updater for the RP...

Edit: found it here https://www.canon.fr/support/consum...cameras/digital_slr/eos-rp.html?type=firmware


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 21, 2020)

Updated the R firmware. Worked fine. I do like the new touchbar functionality.


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 21, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> They just can't let that stupid touchy bar die, can they?


Haha, nope. Canon is just trying to do the best they can to make up for their mistake of bringing it into existence. Their efforts are appreciated though. I actually really like being able to browse through images quickly with the touchbar now (slide and hold).


----------



## Mike9129 (Jul 21, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> Updated the R firmware. Worked fine. I do like the new touchbar functionality.


whats different about it?


----------



## Channone (Jul 21, 2020)

No focus bracketing for the EOS R?


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 21, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.



I would expect that the lenses will work even with older firmware, but without digital correction. Someone will have to try the new lenses on an R without the firmware to see what happens.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 21, 2020)

Fantastic set of tweaks for the EOS R. I would still love to get a proper intervalometer.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 21, 2020)

I couldn't find the updated user manual that supposedly explains the improvements.

I'm still optimistic that we may get a useful firmware update, like the one that improved AF. Given the pricing of the R6, the R doesn't compete with the other models and fills an important position in the R line. It would appear to be in Canon's interests to keep the R competitive.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 22, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> They just can't let that stupid touchy bar die, can they?




I like my touchy bar...


----------



## nkak78 (Jul 22, 2020)

They could’ve easily give us FHD @120 FPS or HD 120 with autofocus.


----------



## GSpix67 (Jul 22, 2020)

N-VB said:


> And 1.1.0 for the grip BG-E22


Talking of grips, anyone know if there's 3rd party battery grip for the EOS R yet? I just can't make my wallet part with so much money for such a thing


----------



## Jomyut (Jul 22, 2020)

It would be appropriated if Canon will add more 3fps burst speed for EOS R in servo AF.


----------



## briangus (Jul 22, 2020)

GSpix67 said:


> Talking of grips, anyone know if there's 3rd party battery grip for the EOS R yet? I just can't make my wallet part with so much money for such a thing


Not seen any for sale, I bought the Mieke MK-EOSRG grip a couple of weeks ago and helps the balance with the 28-70 and 85.
Similar to the RP grip but not as good quality









Meike MK-EOSRG


MK-EOSRG Metal Hand Grip for Canon EOS R Camera




www.adorama.com


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 22, 2020)

GSpix67 said:


> Talking of grips, anyone know if there's 3rd party battery grip for the EOS R yet? I just can't make my wallet part with so much money for such a thing




Nope, but I will say this -

I have a Vello on my 70D, my 7D2, and my 5D4. When I bought the EOS-R I went ahead and bought the Canon grip.

It's worth the premium. It feels better, it's built better, and it just fits better.

YMMV.

When I pre-ordered my R5 I bought the Canon grip right along with it. I didn't balk at the price because I could actually feel the difference on my EOS-R.

I am surprised Vello doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 22, 2020)

Anyone know if the firmware is mirrored somewhere in English?


----------



## Frodo (Jul 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Anyone know if the firmware is mirrored somewhere in English?


I could get it from www.canon.co.nz this morning (NZ time).
Nothing about the updated manual, though.


----------



## briangus (Jul 22, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I could get it from www.canon.co.nz this morning (NZ time).
> Nothing about the updated manual, though.


Seems to be a supplemental update guide


https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300039454/01/eosr-si6-en.pdf


----------



## miric (Jul 22, 2020)

Aregal said:


> Animal Eye AF is exclusive to DPAFii. It has a faster refresh time and it able to lock on to subjects in a much smoother an accurate manner. After using it on the 1Dx3, my 5D4 and R seem so lack luster and clunky now.


I don’t believe. Why Nikon Z 6 just has got it?


----------



## Joules (Jul 22, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.


I think the firmware updates alway appeared with lenses that require some 'trickery', right? Cropping the edges off the FF image for the 24-240 mm, stretching the image like rubber for the 24-105 mm 7.1 and maybe the extension feature or the f/11 aperture is something that requires addressing in software. Maybe the limited AF area has something to do with it. That would explain to me, why the extenders are also affected. 

I can't imagine that they need to issue updates for every lens. After all, the info for stabilization and correction should be all in the lens itself. I guess it is only when they add to the information found in the lens, they also will issue updates to the cameras to make use of that info.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 22, 2020)

Interesting update.. question: I just had my EOS R serviced to map out some dead pixels... would updating the firmware undo that?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 22, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


must be forced distortion or vignetting in camera correction again  sorry, could not resist..


----------



## CvH (Jul 22, 2020)

miketcool said:


> Fantastic set of tweaks for the EOS R. I would still love to get a proper intervalometer.


What are the new tweaks?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 22, 2020)

Chz said:


> What are the new tweaks?



It seems the most significant one is the ability to use the touchy bar to review pictures more efficiently.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 22, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I could get it from www.canon.co.nz this morning (NZ time).
> Nothing about the updated manual, though.




Thank you my friend! That was perfect. Now I can update the little bugger.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2020)

I've updated my R and my RF 35mm 1.8. I don't really use any of the updates, everything seems the same, so far, so if there are glitches, they didn't affect me.


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 22, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> whats different about it?


If you swipe and hold, it basically fast-forwards (or fast-rewinds, depending on which direction you swiped) through your photos. Lets you see each one for a split second. Makes it easier to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 23, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Interesting update.. question: I just had my EOS R serviced to map out some dead pixels... would updating the firmware undo that?



Just heard back from Canon... updating the firmware has no effect on dead pixel mapping... good to know


----------



## Canfan (Jul 23, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> So in 10/20 years when I pull out a old R5 to play with, will I need a firmware upgrade for it to work with the 100-500mm f/4-5.6 II ? It seems almost every model needs a software patch, which is a bit odd and concerning for the future. Perhaps over thinking this a wee bit.



This is actually a good thing. The company still makes an effort to support the RP and R. The DSLR line was no different as you had to download profiles into the camera for image correction.
Believe canon should also release more features to these cameras as well like animal eye AF and whatever software goodies that come out in the future.


----------



## Ben Sparrow (Jul 24, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> Updated the R firmware. Worked fine. I do like the new touchbar functionality.



Cool. What's new to it? How does it compare with the functionality before you upgraded? Thanks mate!


----------



## tinaundmaxim (Jul 24, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Just heard back from Canon... updating the firmware has no effect on dead pixel mapping... good to know



Correct me, if i am wrong - but I think you can map out all dead pixels by yourself. Just use the sensor cleaning feature (clean now) and the camera will detect dead pixels and ingore them.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 24, 2020)

tinaundmaxim said:


> Correct me, if i am wrong - but I think you can map out all dead pixels by yourself. Just use the sensor cleaning feature (clean now) and the camera will detect dead pixels and ingore them.


I tried that method multiple times to no effect. Canon said I had to send the camera in for them to perform a "pixel compensation"


----------



## tinaundmaxim (Jul 24, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I tried that method multiple times to no effect. Canon said I had to send the camera in for them to perform a "pixel compensation"


That´s quite interesting to hear! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Starriddin (Jul 25, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Nope, but I will say this -
> 
> I have a Vello on my 70D, my 7D2, and my 5D4. When I bought the EOS-R I went ahead and bought the Canon grip.
> 
> ...



I agree. I used a Vello, after a Neweer, grip on my 6D, which was better by leaps than the Neweer, but, the BG-E22 is LEAPS above the Vello! You also get the in grip/body battery charger with it. I think Canon gets about a $100 for that separately. Has to be LP-E6N batteries to charge in the grip. I guess now with the new update, it would also charge the LP-E6NH as well.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 25, 2020)

Starriddin said:


> I agree. I used a Vello, after a Neweer, grip on my 6D, which was better by leaps than the Neweer, but, the BG-E22 is LEAPS above the Vello! You also get the in grip/body battery charger with it. I think Canon gets about a $100 for that separately. Has to be LP-E6N batteries to charge in the grip. I guess now with the new update, it would also charge the LP-E6NH as well.




Isn't it strange/amazing how different it feels?

Up until the point I got my first Canon grip I looked at the Vellos and thought 'this is fine - there is no way the other one is worth that much extra money.... People who buy the Canons are wasting their money' 

Then I got the Canon grip and after about a second I thought 'THIS is how a grip is supposed to feel.'

It made enough of an impact on me that I ordered a Canon grip for my 5D4 to replace the Vello.

Not to mention that it doesn't make much sense to put a non-weather sealed grip on a weather sealed camera. lol.


----------

